# Iiyama xb2483 Schwarzwert.



## DMC-Lover (7. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Community,

hab mich endlich entschlossen meinen alten 19 Zoll Samsung LCD in Rente zu schicken und hab mir oben genannten Monitor gekauft, da dieser unter anderem so einen tollen Schwarzwert haben soll.

Nur leider konnte ich dies bei meine Modell nicht so erkennen. Man einer hat geschrieben Schwarz wäre auch Schwarz, aber bei mir ist Schwarz hat relativ dunkel.

Da mein alter Monitor noch ein LCD ohne LED Monitor war, hätte ich gedacht, dass das Schwarz nicht schlechter sein dürfte. Ich habe auch die Einstellungen des Monitors probiert aber ganz schwarz ist es nicht so richtig. Auch habe ich leichte Aufhellungen an der ganzen linken Bildschirmkante.

Hab ich vielleicht einen defekten Monitor erhalten oder sollte ich wieder zurück zu einem TN Panel, wo man heute ja bis 144 HZ gehen kann.
Auch die Farben bei meinem Monitor wirken etwas blass.

Zum angeblichen Schwarzwert habe ich mal hier eine Verlinkung.

[Kaufberatung] Iiyama Prolite XB2483HSU vs Dell U2414h - ComputerBase Forum

Würd mich über ein paar Antworten freuen.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Oktober 2014)

Wie hast du den Monitor angeschlossen und an was für einer Grafikkarte?


----------



## Wurstie (7. Oktober 2014)

Das Schwarz sollte wesentlich dunkler sein als auf deinem alten LCD. 
Besonders wenn du in einem abgedunkelten Raum sitzt sollte das auffallen, kleinere schwarze Flächen wie z.B. bei youtube videos müssen Pechschwarz erscheinen.
Erst wenn du dir eine größere schwarze Fläche ansiehst, wirst du sehen dass sie im Vergleich zum Rand sichtbar aufgehellt ist und zu den Ecken hin heller wird, das liegt einfach daran dass der Monitor wie alle anderen auch ein Backlight hat und es ist physikalisch unmöglich all das Licht daran zu hindern das Panel zu verlassen. 
Auch ist der Schwarzwert nur bei mittiger Betrachtung am höchsten und hellt auf wenn man den Kopf zur Seite bewegt, das ist eine Eigenschaft der Pixelmatrix und wird auch in reviews&rezensionen erwähnt.
Wenn du links Aufhellungen hast, und die Aufhellungen nicht weggehen wenn du sie genau mittig ansiehst dann ist mit dem Panel was nicht in Ordnung, mein Modell hat absolut null backlight bleed.
Exisitiert eigentlich dieses HDMI+Nvidia Problem noch? Sonst könnte es auch daran liegen, wie JoM9 vielleicht vermutet


----------



## DMC-Lover (7. Oktober 2014)

Hab den Monitor über DVI an meine Asus GTX670 OC angeschlossen.

Leider bei weitem ist das Bild nicht so schwarz wie in meiner Verlinkung. 

Bleibt zwar ein LCD aber wundert mich schon, dass er nicht besser ist als mein alter Monitor mit Kathodenhintergrundbeleuchtung.

Hab mir vor einem halben Jahr einen teureren TV, laut einem Forum der Beste 2013 gekauft. Deshalb weiß ich auch, was heute für ein perfekter Schwarzwert bei TVs machbar ist.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Oktober 2014)

Hmm sollte normal gehen.
Was hast du für eine Auflösung eingestellt?
Steht die unter HDTV oder PC?
Wenn sie bei HDTV steht, dann musst du die auf PC ändern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal zum Vergleich. 
Links eingeschränkter Farbraum mit HDTV und rechts voller RGB Bereich mit PC Auflösung.


----------



## Wurstie (7. Oktober 2014)

DMC-Lover schrieb:


> Hab mir vor einem halben Jahr einen teureren TV, laut einem Forum der Beste 2013 gekauft. Deshalb weiß ich auch, was heute für ein perfekter Schwarzwert bei TVs machbar ist.


 

Hast du den LG oder Samsung OLED gekauft? Die haben einen wirklich einen perfekten Schwarzwert von 0, ZERO, nada gegen die stinkt alles Andere natürlich voll ab.

Teurere LCD-LED Fernseher haben mittlerweile schon sehr gute Kontrastwerte, doch die Abstände zum iiyama sollten nicht so gigantisch sein wie man an diesen Messdaten sieht:
Contrast Ratio of 2014 TVs

Der iiyama bewegt sich ca. auf dem Level des Samsung H8000, was für heutige Fernseher noch absolut im guten Bereich liegt.


----------



## DMC-Lover (7. Oktober 2014)

Wo stelle ich bitte HDTV bzw. PC ein?
In Windows oder in der Nvidia Steuerung und unter welchem Punkt.

PS: Mein TV ist ein Sony geworden, obwohl ich sonst nicht mit dieser Marke anfangen kann.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Oktober 2014)

In der Nvidia Steuerung unter Desktopaufösung.


----------



## DMC-Lover (7. Oktober 2014)

Da steht bei mir "DVI - PC Anzeige" 1920*1080 (nativ)


----------



## JoM79 (7. Oktober 2014)

Ok, so soll es auch sein.
Guck dir mal das Bild an.
Da solltest du von 2-16 Unterschiede beim schwarz sehen.


----------



## DMC-Lover (8. Oktober 2014)

Hab mit das Bild mal angeschaut.

Ich sehe auch alle 16 Unterschiede beim Schwarz.
Hab übrigens bei der Helligkeit 50 und beim Kontrast 80 eingestellt.

Sollte ich dies runterdrehen?
Beim alten Samsung hat beides auf 35 dicke gereicht.


----------



## Wurstie (8. Oktober 2014)

Sind eigentlich gute Einstellungen. 
Kontrast zwischen 80-85 ist genau richtig. Farben auf ungefähr R93 G96 B99.
Was hast du genau für eine Version vom Monitor. Schalte ihn aus, dann halte ENTER+EXIT gedrückt wenn du ihn wieder einschaltest. 
Mit druck auf AUTO kommst du ins Service Menü dort steht interne Modellbezeichnung - Panel - Firmware - Datum
W2413 AUO M240HVN02.1 V1.05 2013-09-13


----------



## DMC-Lover (8. Oktober 2014)

RGB hab ich alle drei auf 100 stehen. Beim alten Samsung war alles auf 50.

Wenn ich so ins Service Menü kommte, kann dies bei einem evtl. Garantiefall erkannt und bemängerlt werden?

Ich überlege noch mir den gleichen Monitor nochmals zu bestellen und den besseren zu behalten.

Ebenfalls den Dell U2414H oder P2414H zusätzlich ausprobieren.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Oktober 2014)

Also bei mir schwarz immer schwarz, egal welcher Kontrast eingestellt ist.
Aber trotzdem finde ich einen Kontrast von 80 viel zu hoch.
50 ist eigentlich die Idealstellung.


----------



## DMC-Lover (8. Oktober 2014)

Ist es denn schlimm, wenn ich ins Service Menü gehe?

Wenn ich Kontrast und Helligkeit auf 50 habe ich das Bild sehr dunkel.

Hast du denn dabei den erweiterten Kontrast an, bei mir ist er aus.


----------



## Wurstie (8. Oktober 2014)

80 ist schon richtig beim XB2483, das ist auch die Einstellung die bei Reviews empfohlen wird. 
Nur weil auf einem Monitor der Kontrast bei 50 am besten ist heißt es nicht dass das für alle gilt.

Es ist völlig wurscht wenn du ins Servicemenü gehst, und du kannst nichts anrichten solange du die ADC und Color Temperature Vorgaben in Ruhe lässt. 
Wenn du den Monitor dann wieder ausschaltest ist es wieder weg. Das Menü zeigt auch wie lange der Monitor in Betrieb war.

edit: ja erweiterter Kontrast immer aus, der taugt nur zum Fotos ansehen


----------



## DMC-Lover (8. Oktober 2014)

So war dann mal im Service Menü.

W2413 AUO M240HVN0 1 V1.19 2014-03-26

Was heisst dort eigentlich Burn in Mode?


----------



## DMC-Lover (8. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist mir auch noch aufgefallen, dass videos auf Youtube ruckeln. Weiß jetzt nicht ob das normal ist, werde aber wieder den alten Monitor zum vergleich anschließen.


----------



## Wurstie (8. Oktober 2014)

Ok du hast eine neuere Firmware Version als ich aber das Panel ist das Richtige, nur neuer. 
ka was bei der Firmware geändert wurde aber normalerweise sind das nur Feinkalibrierungen

Burn in ist dagegen:
Einbrennen (Bildschirm)

die Funktion ist deaktiviert weil sie wohl nicht benötigt wird... 
Das ist nur wenn der Monitor z.B. Börsenkurse zeigt und wochenlang ohne Unterbrechung an ist und das gleiche Bild anzeigt.

Aktiviere mal den HTML5 Player und sieh nach ob Videos dann noch ruckeln:
https://www.youtube.com/html5


----------



## JoM79 (9. Oktober 2014)

DMC-Lover schrieb:


> Jetzt ist mir auch noch aufgefallen, dass videos auf Youtube ruckeln. Weiß jetzt nicht ob das normal ist, werde aber wieder den alten Monitor zum vergleich anschließen.



YouTube videos ruckeln so gut wie immer.
Wenn das schwarz nicht wirklich schwarz ist, dann würde ich den tauschen lassen.

Und zum Thema Kontrast:
Normalerweise sollte der auf 50 stehen, weil das Bild sonst aufhellt und hellen Flächen nur noch ein Einheitsbrei sind .


----------



## savage25 (9. Oktober 2014)

Also ich habe den gleichen nur in der 27 Zoll Variante und muss sagen das nur ein schwarzer Kreis in der Mitte schwarz ist, drumherum ist das schwarz gräulich. Der Kreis vergrößert sich, jeweiter ich mich entferne, ab 2 m Entfernung ist fast der ganze Monitor ausgefüllt. Allerdings ist das völlig bescheuert wer sitzt schon 2 m vom Bildschirm weg.

Lade mal ein Foto vom Bildschirm mit komplett schwarzen Hintergrund hoch. 

So sieht meiner aus.

img7918pl9giv4he0.jpg auf fotos-hochladen.net


----------



## DMC-Lover (9. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir ist es auch so, dass es in der Mitte relativ schwarz ist und an den Seiten aufhellt.

Konnte ich gerade sogar bei Tage beim Windows 7 boot loge erkennen, wenn auch nur leicht.

Ich sitze vor der 24 Zoll variante ca. 30-40cm entfernt.


----------



## savage25 (9. Oktober 2014)

Ist das normal oder ein defekt?


----------



## JoM79 (9. Oktober 2014)

Normal ist das nicht , bei jedem VA den ich bis jetzt hatte, war schwarz immer auch schwarz.
Das Schwarz ging auch immer über den gesamten Bildschirm.


----------



## savage25 (9. Oktober 2014)

Ist eine solche fehlertoleranz normal? Unglaublich das Produkte so ausgeliefert werden


----------



## JoM79 (9. Oktober 2014)

savage25 schrieb:


> Ist eine solche fehlertoleranz normal? Unglaublich das Produkte so ausgeliefert werden



Das ist ein Massenprodukt da wird, wenn überhaupt, geprüft ob der Monitor läuft.


----------



## jewgenij1990 (11. Oktober 2014)

Könnt ihr mal eure Settings posten. Ich komme auf einfach auf kein befriedigendes Bild.


----------



## Wurstie (12. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab Farben auf R93 G96 B99 und dann die Gammakurven mit dem Diagramm über den Grafiktreiber eingestellt
Gamma calibration - Lagom LCD test

zumindest Rot, Grün und Weiß sollten so ca. auf einer Linie bei ~2.3 verschmelzen. Blaulichtanteil je nach persönlichem Geschmack.
bei mir kam R0.82 G0.87 B0.94 kann sich je nach Modell ändern
Farbsättigung deaktiviert bis minimal (+5%)
Für Filme schauen und Games gamma noch etwas erhöhen und etwas mehr sättigung


----------



## DMC-Lover (13. Oktober 2014)

So hab jetzt den Iiyama zusammen mit meinem alten LCD am PC betrieben und im direkten Vergleich ist es doch sehr viel schwärzer. Nur dass ich am linken Bildrand eine Aufhellung hab, von der Mitte aus gesehen. Auch "Pechschwarz" ist völlig übertrieben, oder meiner ist halt defekt.

Leider ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass das Bild gerade im direkten Vergleich nicht so scharf wie der Samsung ist und etwas milchig wirkt, wie der Samsung Fernseher mit VA Panel, den ich Anfang des Jahres gekauft habe.

Ist dieses milchige somit normal. Beim längeren Lesen wie hier z. B. im Forum kriege ich Kopfschmerzen von diesem milchigen.

PS: Hab mir ebenfalls den Dell U2414H bestellt. Dafür eröffne ich aber einen neuen Thread.


----------



## Shenka (1. Februar 2015)

Hey,

sorry wenn ich das Thema wieder aufgreife, aber ich habe dasselbe/ähnliche Problem wie der TE. (Falls ich trotzdem ein eigenes Thema aufmachen soll, dann mache ich das gerne)
Habe auch dieselbe Version wie der TE: W2413 AUO M240HVN02 1 V1.19 2014-03-26

Der Monitor ist normal vom Notebook per HDMI angeschlossen. Zum testen habe ich ein komplett schwarzes Bild genommen und testweise den Monitor auch per VGA angeschlossen.

Hier das Bild über HDMI:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier das Bild über VGA:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für mich sieht das nicht nach "Pech"-Schwarz aus.. Habe ich da ein schlechtes Exemplar erhalten, oder haben sie bei der Charge einfach was geändert? 
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2015)

Was ist denn in deinem Laptop verbaut?


----------



## Shenka (1. Februar 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was ist denn in deinem Laptop verbaut?


CPU: i5 2410M mit der Intel HD Graphics 3000
GPU: GT 550M

Werden noch weitere Angaben benötigt?


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2015)

Was wird denn in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung angezeigt, welche Auflösung wie ausgewählt ist?


----------



## Shenka (1. Februar 2015)

Hier die NVIDIA-Einstellungen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Intel HD 3000 erkennt den Monitor über HDMI als "Digitales Fernsehen".

Edit: Hier noch ein Bild, wenn der Monitor per DVI an meinen PC angeschlossen ist (R9 280):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2015)

Sieht das in der Realität genau so aus?


----------



## Shenka (1. Februar 2015)

Ne, auf dem Foto sieht das schlimmer aus als es wirklich ist.
Mit blosem Auge sind die hellen Stellen am Rand/ in den Ecken (besonders unten links) gut zu sehen, außer ich entferne mich 2m vom Monitor weg, dann ist alles "schön gleichmäßig". 

Wenn ich jetzt aber die Fotos auf Prad zur 27" Variante ansehe, dann ist da doch ein erheblicher Unterschied...


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2015)

So wie bei Prad sollte das auch aussehen.


----------



## Shenka (1. Februar 2015)

Gut, dann werde ich mich mal an den Support wenden.. 
Mich würden aber mal Fotos von anderen Leuten interessieren, die denselben Monitor haben. Ob es da auch so Pechscharz ist wie bei Prad. (Die Fotos hier im Thread sind es ja auch nicht)

Ich bedanke mich für deine Hilfe JoM79! 
Es ist immer schön, neben der eigenen Meinung noch eine andere zu haben.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2015)

Es sollte halt auf jeden Fall richtig schwarz sein. 
Ich hatte schon ein paar VA Monitore und die waren alle richtig schwarz.


----------



## krankyphobious (29. Mai 2015)

Ich geselle mich auch zu euch 

Nach langer Recherche wurde es der genannte Iiyama XB2483.
Vor allem wegen dem extrem guten Schwarzwert der bei diversen Test's berichtet wurde, sowie 
der grandiosen Ausleuchtung und dem sehr hohen Kontrast.

Gestern ausgepackt und die Ernüchterung: Schwarz ist nur in der Mitte auch wirklich schwarz (ca. 10cm Radius).
An den Ecken sehe ich ein zu deutliches Backlight-Bleeding, was ja für VA-Panels nicht normal ist.
Ich hatte ja auch extra vor diesem Kauf ein paar tage den BenQ GW2460HM von meinem Bruder ausgeborgt ob 
mir diese VA-Panels auch zusagen und der stellt ein schwarz dar was einfach OLED-Niveau hat (vielleicht paar % schlechter aber schon 
ziemlich nah dran!)

Und der BenQ hat an den Rändern nicht einmal die mini-mini-malste Spur eines Backlight-Bleedings. 

Ich stelle heute noch ein Bild rein wo dieses "Leuchten" zu sehen ist. 
Aber normal ist das doch nicht. Bei Prad schneidet er besser ab.


----------



## hager13 (30. Mai 2015)

Ich denke das Pechschwarze kann nur erreicht werden, wenn der Bildschirm auf maximale Dunkelheit eingestellt wird (Helligkeit 0 etc.), was aber nicht unbedingt den Einstellungen entspricht mit denen der Bildschirm im Alltag betrieben wird.
Der dynamische Kontrast zeigt dort das Potenzial an: maximale Helligkeit vs maximale Dunkelheit. Der kann aber nur erreicht werden wenn man die Einstellungen des Monitors ändert, ansonsten bleibt nur der statische Kontrast. Viele Monitore haben aber einen Mechanismus der die Einstellungen automatisch anpasst, wo dann der Bildschirm abgedunkelt wird wenn dunkles angezeigt wird und  aufgehellt wird, wenn etwas helles dargestellt wird.
 Das funktioniert unterschiedlich gut.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Mai 2015)

hager13 schrieb:


> Ich denke das Pechschwarze kann nur erreicht werden, wenn der Bildschirm auf maximale Dunkelheit eingestellt wird (Helligkeit 0 etc.), was aber nicht unbedingt den Einstellungen entspricht mit denen der Bildschirm im Alltag betrieben wird.


Denken ist nicht wissen.
Je nachdem welche VA Technik eingesetzt wird, liegt der Schwarzpunkt bei voller Helligkeit bei ca 0,05-0,10 cd/m².
Diese Werte erreichen TN und IPS Monitore teilweise nicht mal auf niedrigster Helligkeit.
Schwarz ist bei VA schwarz.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (30. Mai 2015)

Pechschwarz gibts nur bei Amoled^^
Hatte auch den xb2483 und da war das schwarz auch schwarz sogar so das man keine Details mehr erkennen konnte zum zocken war das eher fail gerade wenn man in dunklen ecken nix mehr sieht^^


----------



## hager13 (30. Mai 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Denken ist nicht wissen.
> Je nachdem welche VA Technik eingesetzt wird, liegt der Schwarzpunkt bei voller Helligkeit bei ca 0,05-0,10 cd/m².
> Diese Werte erreichen TN und IPS Monitore teilweise nicht mal auf niedrigster Helligkeit.
> Schwarz ist bei VA schwarz.



Auch nachts im dunklen zimmer?


----------



## JoM79 (30. Mai 2015)

AMVA+ hat tendenziell auch einen höheren Schwarzwert als MVA.
Dafür ist das Panel halt schneller, hat bessere Farben und ist blickwinkelstabiler.
Echtes Schwarz wäre ja 0,000 cd/m² und MVA liegt da bei unter 0,01.
Ich habe schon verschiedene VA Monitore gesehen und schwarz war da schwarz.
Mit dem Auge wirst du auch keinen Unterschied zwischen 0,005 und 0,001 sehen.

Edit:
Auch nachts im dunklen Zimmer.


----------



## Superwip (31. Mai 2015)

Wenn man von einer Weiß-Helligkeit von 100cd/m² ausgeht dann ist die Untergrenze von noch erkennbaren Schwarzwerten in einem dunklen, kontrastreichen Bild (Sternenhimmel, Stadt in der Nacht oder ähnliches) bei etwa 0,001cd/m².

Um solche niedrigen Schwarzwerte und so hohe Kontrastwerte aber überhaupt sinnvoll darstellen zu können braucht man entsprechendes Quellmaterial und der Monitor muss mit einem entsprechenden Farbraum angesteuert werden da sonst der Helligkeitsunterschied zwischen Schwarz und dem dunkelsten Grau zu grob ist. Selbst mit einem (linearen) 10-Bit Farbraum würde man das nicht ausreizen.

Grundsätzlich kann man für lineare Farbräume sagen:

8-Bit:
Maximal sinnvoller Kontrast ~1000:1
-> 0,1cd/m²

10-Bit:
Maximal sinnvoller Kontrast ~4000:1
-> 0,02cd/m²

12-Bit:
Maximal sinnvoller Kontrast: ~16000:1
-> 0,005cd/m²

8-Bit+8-Bit Alpha:
Maximal sinnvoller Kontrast: ~64000:1
-> <0,001cd/m²

Wobei bei Hochkontrast Bildschirmen nicht nur ein dukleres Schwarz sondern auch ein helleres Weiß sinnvoll ist, 100cd/m² für Weiß sind also vielleicht keine gute Referenz.

Klar ist aber das man Kontrast und Schwarzwerte praktisch jedes VA-Panels mit 8-Bit Ansteuerung nicht sinnvoll ausreizen kann.

B2w


> alten 19 Zoll Samsung LCD


Zufällig ein 214T oder so?
Der hat ja auch ein VA Panel... dem gegenüber darf man keine nennenswerte Verbesserung erwarten. Die Art der Hintergrundbeleuchtung ist nicht für den Kontrast verantwortlich.


----------



## krankyphobious (1. Juni 2015)

@Superwip: Habe ja zurzeit auch den Iiyama und bei vielen Szenen wo es mal dunkler ist sehe ich "schwarz" 
Wenn ich dann weiter von unten auf den Monitor schaue erkenne ich wieder alle Details am Sako oder im Batmobil 

Meinst du das mit 8-Bit, 10-Bit, ... Ansteuerung? 

Auch habe ich gestern bei Witcher 3 was kurioses bemerkt: 
Der Gamma-Regler steht in der Mitte wie er sein soll (wie bei jedem Spiel auch), dies war mit meinem Dell mit IPS-Panel so, 
und auch mit meinen anderen TFT's davor mit TN-Panel, doch dann erkenne ich überhaupt nichts in der Mitte wo das Symbol ist, 
ich werde dort ja auch hingewiesen den Monitor so umzustellen dass ich gerade so noch das Symbol sehen kann. 
Wenn ich das tue, dann muss ich von der Mitte (0%) viel weiter nach rechts mit dem Balken gehen, so auf 50%, also 3/4 von links aus.
Dann sehe ich dieses Wappen aber das Bild wird dann praktisch durch den sehr hohen Gammawert deutlich aufgehellt und die Nacht wird zum Tag


----------



## Superwip (2. Juni 2015)

8 Bit pro farbe -> 2^8=256  Graustufen


----------



## soth (2. Juni 2015)

Nein meint er nicht, die Blickwinkelabhängigkeit des Kontrastes hat nichts mit der Bittiefe zu tun.


----------



## hager13 (28. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

habe mir besagten Monitor in der 27 Zoll Variante geholt und bin wegen des Schwarzwertes unzufrieden. Das Pradtestbild kann ich erreichen wenn ich den automatischen Kontrast aktiviere. Ansonsten ist in der Nacht mit Helligkeit 0 deutlich zu sehen, dass der Bildschirm an ist. Im Vergleich zum IPS Panel meines Notebooks gibt es keinen so großen Unterschied (beide Helligkeit 0). Muss ich den Monitor noch irgendwie konfigurieren? Habe den Treiber und das Farbprofil von der HP des Herstellers installiert. Nutze DVI Kabel, kann also das HDMI Problem aussschließen. Bin mir unsicher ob ich ihn zurückschicken soll.


----------

